
Death of CMS for Personal Publishing - konstruktors
http://konstruktors.com/blog/media-publishing/4264-death-of-cms-for-personal-publishing/
======
konstruktors
A lot of people seem to be moving their blogs to one of the static site
generators with posts stored (and versioned) in Dropbox or Git as Markdown
text files. Does it actually increase the amount of content you publish and
makes the whole process easier?

